# can someone with fursuiter experince help me out?



## Melodythepheonixdaimon (Sep 6, 2012)

okay so I am planning on making a costume for halloween that also  functions as Pajamas.  it's basically a kigurumi.   it's designed after  one of my own creatures I created called a "Kodiak"  they are giant  earth element monsters.

this is the PJ plan of what I intend it to look like
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/...../kodiakpjs.png


NOW what I am asking for help on is THE FEET!  I want to be able to make  the claws stick out but not get damaged when I walk. like flop around.
my plan was to wrap some foam around the foot of the pjs and glue it in of course  and the claws so theyd be stable.
 heres my plans  http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/.....crap/claws.png

would this work or is there another way?  because there isnt going to be  shoes inside just my own feet, these are PJS NOT A FURSUIT! 

I saw some people used foam for the feet,but those were attatched to shoes.

I need help with this as I have NEVER done this kind of thing and have no idea how to go about it.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 7, 2012)

uhhhhh....I'm pretty sure that you don't want to sleep in something that could possibly break while sleeping.

anyways for the feet just sew claws and then sew the fleece or vinyl claws unto the feet.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

That doesn't seem comfortable to sleep it. Or safe.


----------



## Melodythepheonixdaimon (Sep 8, 2012)

the majority of it is out of soft foam. and I assure you it is safe and comfortable.


----------



## Melodythepheonixdaimon (Sep 8, 2012)

@*Dokid* 
				it doesn't really have anything that could break while sleeping. everything is made out of soft foam.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

Dokid is talking about seams popping and tearing and that kinda thing.


----------



## Melodythepheonixdaimon (Sep 8, 2012)

oh.  I can just do a quintuple stitch to make it super secure.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

The horns and spikes will still get messed up if you sleep in them. :/


----------



## Dokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Melodythepheonixdaimon said:


> @*Dokid*
> it doesn't really have anything that could break while sleeping. everything is made out of soft foam.



ummm....Do you do know that foam can still break or get warped. Also it really doesn't seem safe. You could possibly overheat.


----------



## Cocoapanda (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd be worried about the horns getting messed up, but other than that, I think you're fine
I mean, obviously regular pajamas are just sewn so this won't be much different?? Just be sure to reinforce, like you said

As for the feet, I would make them like plush feet, instead of just foam, if that makes sense. It'd probably get hot, but it seems way more comfortable than foam c:


----------



## Dokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Cocoapanda said:


> I'd be worried about the horns getting messed up, but other than that, I think you're fine
> I mean, obviously regular pajamas are just sewn so this won't be much different?? Just be sure to reinforce, like you said
> 
> As for the feet, I would make them like plush feet, instead of just foam, if that makes sense. It'd probably get hot, but it seems way more comfortable than foam c:



well I guess if your going to go ahead do something like this..... but you could use the cotton stuffing that they put in pillows and dolls in them to make them plush...They sell that at Jo-ann's usually.

also Just one more little note. regular PJs aren't meant to have tails and horns or anything foam related stuck on them...that's the difference.


----------



## Melodythepheonixdaimon (Sep 8, 2012)

the material Id be using would be made of t-shirt fabric so it breath easily, and I kinda of intend to wear it during the fall where it gets nippy and cold.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think that will hold together well for this type of thing.


----------



## Melodythepheonixdaimon (Sep 8, 2012)

I guess special breathable costume fabric then?


----------

